# installing new stereo, wiring help please



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok...

I have a Pioneer CD player that I'm installing in my '00 Altima. On the new stereo there is a blue and white wire that (according to the manual) is supposed to be "To system control terminal of the power amp or auto-antenna relay control terminal" Now, on my wire harness for my car there are two blue wires. One is blue only and is labeled "Power anntenna" the other is blue and white and is labeled "Power amp"
My question is do I combine all three blue and blue and white wires? 

as far as I can tell My car has no external antenna. and I dont think I have a power amp from the factory either. I am stuck.


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I called my local best buy and talked to the installer there and he told me to combine all three wires. I expected him to tell me that he couldn't tell me and that I would have to make an appointment for an installation, where I work if people call for support we refer them to the manufactuer.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Myself.. when I did my Alpine I just wired all the ones that were there. One was left that wasnt and I just left it hanging, capped. Personally.. if you have a power intenna just connect that one. If you dont get a Amp or plaining on it then dont worry about it. I myself wouldnt listen to the guy at Best Buy.. it doesnt seem like they are ever really Trained to do this stuff.. more like they just read a manual you would be reading too and go on hunches. Plus if it did manage to mess something up its not like you can blame him, you are the one that wired it.


----------



## allday44 (Feb 16, 2006)

i am an installer for an electronics store hehe go figure you would say that about best buy a competitor for the company i work for and agree totally about them not knowing what the hell they are talking about but just wanting to let you know cap off the blue wire and blue wire with white stripe (power antenna wire and amp turn on/amp accessory remote wire not meaning you have a factory amp) comming off of the after market harness to your existing car harness. also you shouldnt need any of the orange wires that say illumination/the ones that are solid orange with white stripe for + polarity and solid orange with black stripe for - polarity. normally the only wires you will need to connect for a basic system are black (ground) red (accessory/switched power to come on and off with the turn of the ignition) yellow (constant power) and the speaker wires (ones with the black stripe being the -polarity of the speakers) grey,grey black/white, white black/green, green black/violet, violet black.

hope this helps ya out

-allday


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

allday44 said:


> i am an installer for an electronics store hehe go figure you would say that about best buy a competitor for the company i work for and agree totally about them not knowing what the hell they are talking about but just wanting to let you know cap off the blue wire and blue wire with white stripe (power antenna wire and amp turn on/amp accessory remote wire not meaning you have a factory amp) comming off of the after market harness to your existing car harness. also you shouldnt need any of the orange wires that say illumination/the ones that are solid orange with white stripe for + polarity and solid orange with black stripe for - polarity. normally the only wires you will need to connect for a basic system are black (ground) red (accessory/switched power to come on and off with the turn of the ignition) yellow (constant power) and the speaker wires (ones with the black stripe being the -polarity of the speakers) grey,grey black/white, white black/green, green black/violet, violet black.
> 
> hope this helps ya out
> 
> -allday


It depends actually.. On mine the illumination wire really just lets the stereo know when the running lights are off or on. There is a option in the stereo's head unit to dim its own lights when you turn yours in.. incase they were too bright during night driving. But yeah you shouldnt NEED them but you should really try and use whats there anyway.


----------

